# Madness! V ~ 2010 NOW OPEN!!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Shakeyheadkid- sorry for any delays...you're plugged in now!!!!

The fifth Mosquito Madness returns to the Mosquito Lake State Park Saturday and Sunday May 22/23 ~ 2010! A full field FIRST PLACE winner of $10,000 awaits!!!

We are working HARD to solidify supporters for our anglers, once complete, a full web page with complete details will be released.

For now...don't say we didn't give you an opportunity... REGISTRATION IS OPEN!!! as of 11/11/09.

http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

Five flights- your teams position is placed in order of time/date of payment received. Boat #1 is there for the taking!

ONLINE credit card registration ONLY is OPEN up to the annual flyer distribution at the end of December- mailed entries accepted after that time, approximately around 1/1/10.

Each year I reflect back to this initial post indicating the date registration opens...each year, numerous folks miss entering timely within the capped field guidelines. Traditionally... it fills mid/end of January. 

I dunno- can't predict the future...but I can tell you it's there now for the taking.

Please don't let it be YOU  

Thanks to all 2009 anglers- THE BEST SEASON to date!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

12 hours later- it's at boat #4!

http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

If you have registered and don't see your full info on the Roster please shoot us a direct email with full partner name and one emergency contact phone number [email protected]

Looking forward to 2010!

nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Rory have 1 date for open for sure 4/18 at Mosquito. I could not get july date. I am still looking to have another open up there when is a good time guys?



jami Norman www.ombtt.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Really anytime is good up there. Aug is good but water is getting very low by then. Still fishable. Shoot for end of June....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm right there with Louie- anytime! But end of June would be great!!!

We are now at boat #009. Might just hit a record this time around...

I will be away from technology for couple of days- if you make payment and don't see your name on the roster don't panic!!! 

Get'em!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

One week later first flight Day1 nearly sold out!

We will most likely shatter all previous records of full fields for this event at this rate.

Online registration remains OPEN for MadnessV:

http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Since last report about a month ago we are well into the second flight at team *#33* of 105

A new trend is starting to arise this season and figured it best nipped here.

Mailed MADNESS entries ARE NOT accepted at this time. If you mail a check during this early ONLINE payment _option_ period, it will be returned and your team will NOT be placed on the roster.

We aren't trying to scheme anyone, we pay credit use fees on your entry as well.

Simply, there is much work to be completed prior to the finalization of 2010 offical Madness flyer that contains an entry form that needs to accompany your entry. 

This is why we give anglers this early _option_ of payment online for an event over 6 months away. You can enter early while we finish the touches, or you can await for the formal release.

We can track 100's of entries electronically- We can not, when all I have is a coffee stained envelope and no form, that usually isn't filled out anyhow  

As indicated at this first post of this thread 11/11/09:


> ONLINE credit card registration ONLY is OPEN up to the annual flyer distribution at the end of December- mailed entries accepted after that time, approximately around 1/1/10.


BTW- NOAA entries are complete online both print/mail and credit options.

Once all 2010 flyers are mailed (600+) the print/mail form for Madness will be available some time between Christmas and New Years.

Looking to be a positive response thus far...

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Just to stir the pot...if your going to have order of entry determine boat number for the event it only seems fair to accept online and mailed entries at the same time and figure it out best you can from there.

Because I choose not to conduct credit transactions over the internet or care to pay a $25
service fee I'm almost automatically assured 3rd flight or later (if I'm lucky!).
Seems like some of us are getting stroked on boat position.

There really isn't a better way?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lololol...

I think if you don't choose to use your credit card online, nor desire to pay a service fee then you are making an excellent choice for yourself, some others have choosen differently. 

If a specific boat position/flight is important to you, than one could say you are stroking yourself by your decision.  

Everyone has played by the same guidelines since 11/11 when it opened.

Flights are reversed for Day2 making equal hours for all flights.

The last four winners' flight numbers were: 15, 70, 77 & 95 

Those team#'s cost the same entry fee as the others 

The only way it could be easier for us is to lock down sponsor commitments for flyer distribution, add 2 days onto each week and 4 more hours into each day...once we accomplish that...then maybe it'd be easier for us 

Hope it works well for you, we promise a good time!

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Please let us know the first day those mailed entries can be accepted!

I'm old school like Triton20, Pony Express for me!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

wait...your goona show this year Culln'?!!!! 

I'm just a couple days worth of graphic designing away from starting the 4800copies, the holiday timing of 10 others to to form an assembly line of stuffing, and 600 licks on a 50cent piece. 

I hate fees... about $1100 wrapped up in paper with words,stamps and the beer to lure the team.

I would look for...



> the annual flyer distribution at the end of December- mailed entries accepted after that time, approximately around 1/1/10.


and



> Once all 2010 flyers are mailed (600+) the print/mail form for Madness will be available some time between Christmas and New Years.


OR you can register here currently: 
http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> wait...your goona show this year Culln'?!!!!
> 
> I'm just a couple days worth of graphic designing away from starting the 4800copies, the holiday timing of 10 others to to form an assembly line of stuffing, and 600 licks on a 50cent piece.
> 
> ...


Well, you can save the stamp on my flyer. I have the internet and a printer, about as techno as I get but it's all I need!

And yes, Cull'in and Hankins return to the Madness in 2010 (if she doesn't fill up!).


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

you buy all your secret baits on ebay from some hillbilly in GA! You can let your techno secret out


----------



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Erase your PMs I'm tring to send you one, your box is full.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

hey little yankee boys.....don't see the entry fee listed.....is it less $$ if enter early?


shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/RULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

Answers all your questions Shakey...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As promised, any past dobass members should receive their 2010 Madness entries and more between 12/24 - 12/28 depending on your carrier.

Paper entries for Mosquito Madness V 5/22 & 23, will be open starting 12/25 and an online print/mail form will be online dobass at that time. 

ALL MAILED ENTRIES MUST HAVE A COMPLETED OFFICIAL ENTRY ACCOMPANIED WITH THEIR PAYMENT.

There will be additional website updates specific to Madness as the Christmas holiday weekend progresses.

If you don't receive your mailer by next week, and think you should have- please feel free to email your name and home addy, or you can print and mail the same from the website.

Online payments remain open at this time.

The current field sits at 38 teams leaving 67 spots open.

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

hey little yankee boys....it's 12/25....can't find that print/mail
So many yankee teams....So little time


shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

1:59am Christmas day...and you call yourself a Southener' Shakey? 

It's all good to go, Santa dropped it off this AM. 

In case you can't find it Shakey here's a link:
http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

Merry Christmas all-

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Depending on your take of things...the "mid point" of the capped Madness field has been reached as of 12/30/09.

This is where is gets hairy...history suggests the final flight to sell out with online payments attempting to pick a spot- sometimes it works for them... many it doesn't. 

About a flight and a half until we get to that point.

*SO- the moral of the story... if you plan to fish, mail it today!!!!*

Online payments remain OPEN as of this date, subject to close at anytime.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

What are the hours of the torunament days?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

start times pending... (long story)

both days will be set with the same start time, each day, and 8 hour days- your flight group will ultimately determine your return and the length of your specific day.

Great question! 

...after nearly sixty entries, I'd figured someone else to inquire before now.

This info and more will be posted online soon.

We will also have the Rodmakers Shop presentation Saturday Feb.06th at 1:00pm to review all dobass events and answer any questions at that time specific to any events.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Tx #57. Hope to see that info soon. ...long drive from down here....!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

contacting Scout Team Co-ordinator Barney for pre fishing plans before invasion of little yankee boys home waters begins....10K heist behind enemy lines
so many yankee teams....so little time

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

This event has entered into the highly desired FINAL FLIGHT as of mail call.

Online credit payments remain open at this time but may close at anytime.

Mailed registration is available, possibly not worth much at this point depending on entries between now and mail call tomorrow...???

Direct ONLINE Registration linked here:
http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/RULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

Mailed entries here:
http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

Hope your in Shakey...

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh I have but a few stories this season...

ANYHOW...

Online credit card payments for Madness have been CLOSED until 6PM on 1/7/10.

There are ten positions remaining and one mail call, whatever is left tomorrow afternoon will be up for grabs- first come first served. 

Make sure to refresh your browsers on the rules/onlinepayment page to obtain the 6pm update.

(6 days=53 entries why you guys always do this?  )

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As of last mail call 1/7/10 the Madness field has CLOSED for direct entry.

Wait list has begun- *details of angler obligations* for wait list can be found on the print/mail registration form online or by clicking here:
http://www.dobass.com/2010WEBFORMS/MADNESS/PRINTMAILREGISTRATION.html

All entries received via mail after today will be given priority entry into wait list field ( I will call you upon receipt for your decision)

Each year we indeed move to the wait list- It may or may not happen in 2010- we have went as deep as 11 wait list teams to fill a spot up to tournament day 1...again this is your choice.

Thanks to all for a FAST record breaking FULLL FIELD! AND I didn't get cussed out once! Yet at least... 

Watch the NOAA fields for the first two events...they tend to follow a similar pattern just after Madness closes.

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Shakey played the Madness game waiting for that final flight....found out why it's called Mosquito Madness


shakey


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea I did the same thing......and lost! I cant believe how quick those last 20 spots filled up.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Madness must be a heck of a tournament to fill like it did.....those last few days were unreal. Many little yankee teams were lined up to keep us southern boys out.


shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You're either 6'5"/270 or 5'2"/120...I'm tryin' to figure it out 

Glad you made a fast move, looking forward to meeting you!

nip

PS to anyone just joining...

MADNESS HAS MET A FULL FIELD...and I won't release shakeys address either so please don't call


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nip,

Looking forward in coming north to Madness V....been told that you and your crew run a great event. Never been there before...no ghost fish for us!

shakey


----------

